# Conectar altavoces a Jack macho de 3.5 mm



## Taekyohn9 (Ago 22, 2017)

Tengo dos altavoces con dos cables, uno rojo y uno azul, que están conectados a un reproductor de música (que no funciona) por medio de una especie de pinzas que lleva éste, quiero conectar los altavoces a un Jack para que pueda reproducir música con el teléfono o un ordenador, pero no se como, tengo un conector jack macho abierto y veo que tiene tres cables, uno color cobre (masa, o tierra según lo que he leído) uno rojo y uno azul, ¿alguien puede decirme como conectar estos altavoces al conector jack o que hacer para poder conectarlos a un pc o teléfono?

Las fotos las adjunté más abajo y no me deja volver a adjuntarlas


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2017)

Las imagenes no se pueden ver, para conectar un altavoz por medio del conector de audifonos de 3,5mm lo debes hacer por medio de un amplificador, si los conectas directamente por medio del plug estereo de 3,5mm vas a dañar la salida del dispositivo porque estan diseñados para trabajar con una impedancia minima de 32 Ohms, ten en cuenta que la impedancia de un altavoz va desde los 4 a 8 Ohms.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2017)

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Taekyohn9 (Ago 22, 2017)

Ahora añado las fotos, pensaba que se verían


----------



## jorger (Ago 22, 2017)

No te aconsejo conectar los altavoces directamente a un móvil, mp3 o cualquier otro reproductor con salida de baja señal. Por poder puedes, pero va a sonar bajito y corres el riesgo de dañar la salida de audio.
Si aun así quieres arriesgarte, toma los dos negativos de los altavoces y únelos a masa. los otros dos cables restantes van a cada canal (rojo y azul).
Un saludo.


----------



## Taekyohn9 (Ago 23, 2017)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Las imagenes no se pueden ver, para conectar un altavoz por medio del conector de audifonos de 3,5mm lo debes hacer por medio de un amplificador, si los conectas directamente por medio del plug estereo de 3,5mm vas a dañar la salida del dispositivo porque estan diseñados para trabajar con una impedancia minima de 32 Ohms, ten en cuenta que la impedancia de un altavoz va desde los 4 a 8 Ohms.



Entonces, el amplificador está dentro del reproductor de música? si es así como lo conecto de ahí al teléfono, y si no es así donde consigo uno?


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 23, 2017)

En el foro encuentras gran variedad de circuitos que cumplen ese proposito, usa el buscador.


----------



## zorrux (Ago 23, 2017)

Si el reproductor no funciona para nada  y es irreparable seria interesante  usarlo como carcasa y te haces uno de los muchos amplis que hay en el foro.


----------



## Shakespeare1977 (Oct 20, 2021)

Yo tengo un parlante y se conectan con jack 3.5 a los esquipos. Quiero cambair el jack por una conexion RCA, ya que el equipo que deseo usar es modelo antiguo. Se puede hacer eso?'


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2021)

Si.









						Cable Adaptador Miniplug Hembra A Rca Estereo Macho 12cm  - $ 955
					

Encontrá más productos en Mercado Libre




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Shakespeare1977 (Oct 20, 2021)

Si lo compre, pero se acopla una sonido y es constante. Quiero conectar los altavoces que tengo, a un DVR de un sistema de cámaras ( el monitor solo es con conexión VGA). Estos altavoces tienen el jack que mencione, y con ese adaptador ( de link que enviaste) se acopla un sonido muy fuerte y constante.
¿ existe alguna forma de cortar el jack y conectar los RCA de forma tal que no se acople algún sonido?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2021)

Si , se puede cortar el cable y soldarle RCA (hay que disponer de alicate , soldador , estaño)


----------



## Shakespeare1977 (Oct 20, 2021)

Tengo las herramientas necesarias, pero no tengo el conocimiento de como hacerlo. Tendrás algún video ??


----------



## J2C (Oct 20, 2021)

Shakespeare1977 dijo:


> Tengo las herramientas necesarias, pero no tengo el conocimiento de como hacerlo. Tendrás algún video ??



Busca *aquí* (haz click) tu el que consideres mejor para ti .




Salu2.-


----------

